# Humidifier in Tegu enclosure,



## TuTegu (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm soon going to be bringing a Black &White home (wont be born till August), so untill that time its all planning & preparation.  Anyways on to the question; I've recently seen a video on A automatic humidifier somebody connected plastic tubing to and ran it to his cage. I was thinking of maybe doing that with my tegu enclosure but didn't know if it would cause a respiratory infection or not. Also should the tube be ran threw the bottom to get humidity in the bedding or threw the top? This will be on a timer of course. This is a cool mist humidifier. Here's a link to the humidifier he used : walgreens.com/mt/www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-cool-mist-humidifier/ID=prod6017795-product


----------



## james.w (Jul 18, 2012)

I have used humidifiers on iguana and monitor cages and not had any problems.


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 18, 2012)

i have been thinking of doing this myself. i beleive that as long as you maintain the humidity level and itds not out rageously high your GU should love it and it will releive some of the effort on your part with constant misting with a spray bottle


----------



## Vince (Jul 18, 2012)

I use EcoEarth as my substrate and had a heck of a time keeping it from drying out (even with 60 - 70% humidity). I ended up getting a brand new big plastic sprayer from Lowes like you'd use for an herbicide or insecticide and spray water with that. Works great for misting everything.

The comment about misting with the spray bottle brought that to mind.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 18, 2012)

I used to use them when mine were in smaller cages since they moved to their adult enclosures I have not used one its kinda easier to just give the cages a good misting a couple times a day. I've had issues with the dripping from the tube causing mold to grow ect.. Smaller cages a humidifier has worked well though


----------



## TuTegu (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: RE: Humidifier in Tegu enclosure,*



TeguLouie said:


> i have been thinking of doing this myself. i beleive that as long as you maintain the humidity level and itds not out rageously high your GU should love it and it will releive some of the effort on your part with constant misting with a spray bottle



Yea Ill probably rig something up after I build the enclosure, Thinking of putting the misting hose threw the back of the enclosure almost to the bottom so the mist can be absorbed threw the bedding. (Maybe on the cool side?)


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 18, 2012)

Just be careful of mold growing I've noticed anywhere that stays wet opposed to moistened grows mold. I move the water dish every couple days cause my tegus are messy little ruffians and the water builds under it.


----------



## TuTegu (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: RE: Humidifier in Tegu enclosure,*



kellen.watkins said:


> Just be careful of mold growing I've noticed anywhere that stays wet opposed to moistened grows mold. I move the water dish every couple days cause my tegus are messy little ruffians and the water builds under it.



Is moving the water dish when they get water around it & spraying enough to keep it 70-80%?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 18, 2012)

My adult enclosures yes when they were in 40G breeders no, the adult enclosures are 8x4x2


----------



## TuTegu (Jul 18, 2012)

Would this be a suitable enclosure for a tegu? (after the 40 gal breeder?) It looked cheap and something i could use while I'm building the enclosure I'm gunna be putting some money into.  Should I maybe buy a clear container so i dont have to have the side mesh & could just have the top open (so I can retain humidity more?)


----------



## james.w (Jul 18, 2012)

It probably isn't much bigger than a 40 breeder, so I would say no.


----------



## TuTegu (Jul 18, 2012)

Would it work tho? I would have to find a way to secure the top of course.


----------



## james.w (Jul 18, 2012)

Sure any box will "work" as an enclosure.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 18, 2012)

I would go with a 40G, a 40G will last a couple months at least, you could build a 4x2x2 for 60$ a decent one at that. The only thing that concerns me about the McGiver enclosure is tegus are little escape artists, my extreme was in a 20G for a week and escaped thru a half inch slice in the screen not even a rip and she was only maybe a month old. A 4x2x2 should just about get him/her thru til hibernation with minimal squeeze  check CL too opportunity strikes there every so often


----------

